# 1911s SUCK Part 1



## GCBHM

This is bound to get a lot of people hot, but it is hard to argue with this guy's experience.


----------



## desertman

My only issue with the 1911's is that I just don't like to carry "cocked and locked". Give me a good "striker" for everyday carry, either Glock or Springfield.


----------



## GCBHM

I too am a fan of the striker fire for carry, but there are some other videos he does, with Wilson Combat, that are really, really good.


----------



## hillman

I'm not going to watch this guy's experience. I own a GI-size 1911. It's too big for a warm-weather CCW, and it is particular about bullet shape, otherwise it's fine.


----------



## tony pasley

It is no secret I am a fan of the 1911s I carry one year round and don't plan on changing It has been a good tool that I can and have relied on for over 40 years.


----------



## desertman

GCBHM:


> I too am a fan of the striker fire for carry, but there are some other videos he does, with Wilson Combat, that are really, really good.


Yes there are some pretty good video's out there. "Hickok45" is one of my favorites.


----------



## denner

tony pasley said:


> It is no secret I am a fan of the 1911s I carry one year round and don't plan on changing It has been a good tool that I can and have relied on for over 40 years.


I believe James is a little too general to say 1911's suck. I've seen some 1911's run real good. I'd like to see him run against this guy and his 1911 and then see what he has to say.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

"1911s Suck" is a meaningless, overly-general statement, meant to attract viewers rather than to explain and instruct.
If an author begins with such a stupid, inflammatory statement, I will always refuse to pay attention to what is being presented.

With practice and ordinary care, the 1911 is really just as good as any other pistol out there. Yes, it's heavy, but that allows beginners to learn to use it quickly.
If it's too heavy to carry, there are smaller, lighter versions available for when the potential carrier has gained enough knowledge and experience to be able to use them well.

The 1911 is easy to maintain and repair, requiring no tools other than a cleaning rod, a bore brush, and a few patches.
As far as I know, no other pistol or rifle can be detail-stripped completely, and then reassembled, by any user, without the use of any tools other than parts of the gun itself.
Try that with your Glock or Beretta, or with anything else you can name.

As-issued, the 1911 is accurate enough for the job it was designed to do. Greater accuracy is unnecessary, and interferes with its function and reliability.
Eight rounds (7+1) may not be enough, but magazines are still relatively cheap, and, with a little practice, the 1911 is very easy to speed-reload.

It's easy to state that "such-and-such a pistol sucks," but experience has shown us that even cast-zinc Hi-Point pistols deliver most of the necessary attributes of self-defense.
No properly designed pistol "sucks." Choice is merely a matter of preference.


----------



## paratrooper

Well.....I for one thought that his really cool t-shirt and all his tats gave him tons of credibility. 

Oh crap.......I almost forgot his too cool beard. :smt033


----------



## Spike12

I'm a 1911 fan. I've owned 6 different ones and a commander sized one is my EDC. I do not like striker fired guns or DA/SA guns. Notice I didn't say they sucked. 

This guy can say what he wants (1st Amendment) but I don't have to agree with him. I also don't have to argue with him, nor do I have to fall in line behind him. Finally, I don't have run my mouth like him.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter

1911 is my favorite auto pistol


----------



## Goldwing

I've owned a couple of 1911s. I have nothing but good to say about them. This fellow seems to want to yank on some chains so people will remember his name. To each their own.
GW


----------



## BigCityChief

I own 19 1911 pistols. I guess you've figured out what I think about them.


----------



## GCBHM

No doubt, James Yeager is bold, to say the least, and opinionated (which is admits to), but if you watch the part 2 video where he is at the Wilson Combat factory, talking with their director of sales, I think you'll find it interesting. Wilson Combat's guy agrees with Yeager. 

He isn't talking about custom made 1911s, and he has even accepted an offer from Kimber to shoot one of their 9mm 1911s until it breaks. Let there be no doubt Yeager is building notariety, and playing to the masses is key, but when you take the time to listen to the guy, especially on his combat fighting and defense techniques, he's pretty good. Entertaining, of course, but pretty good.


----------



## desertman

This is kind of a Ford vs Chevy type of thing. No one really has any business telling anyone else what type of gun they should buy or carry. Same for vehicles you buy what you like. We should only state our reasons for owning what we have and like. No one should take it personal. That's why I like "Hickok45" he tells it like it is in a matter of fact sort of way. The only exception to this is to advise someone to purchase what are really cheaply made junk guns. They are indeed an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## GCBHM

Well, the difference btwn this guy and Hicock is that Yeager isn't reviewing guns. He's an instructor, and people are always asking his opinion, and he states in this video that this is his opinion, and that you're are entitled to yours, so he isn't telling anyone what they should carry. He even tells folks at the end, even if you have a 1911, you're still welcome to his classes. 

He's actually pretty even keel about how he treats his students, it seems.


----------



## paratrooper

I only have two 1911's and don't have any issues what-so-ever.


----------



## desertman

GCBHM:


> Well, the difference btwn this guy and Hicock is that Yeager isn't reviewing guns.


I know that. They are two different types of video's for two different purposes. This was the first time that I had seen any of Yeager's videos. He made some valid points and I enjoyed watching it. His reasons for not recommending the 1911 were pretty much the same as mine. I do love the 1911 platform, I have four of them, my favorite being the Detonics Combat Master. At one time I swore I'd never own a polymer pistol let alone a Glock. Until one day I figured why not add one to my collection. I have all different types of pistols, and revolvers with their different firing mechanisms and enjoy every one of them. Otherwise I wouldn't have bought them. That being said for everyday carry it is my opinion that the striker fired pistols are best suited for that purpose. Glocks in particular as they are the simplest of the bunch and withstood the test of time. I see in "Hickok45" video's the way I would like to explain different types of handguns to others and how they operate. Then let the viewer decide which particular gun suits their needs. I often carry an S&W Governor and a Glock G30 while out hiking in the desert. The Governor with .410 shot loads is excellent for it's intended purpose, and the G30 for anything else that might come along. Two very different types of guns for two very different purposes.


----------



## GCBHM

He is entertaining.


----------



## PT111Pro

He entertains pro Glock.
I wonder how much he get paid from Glock-Meister to make that video. Well - everyone have a right to make a bug. So let him be.
His entertainment value is the same than a Ford sales person that speaks about Honda. 

But I would think twice if I own something else than Glock to show up to his class. Someone that is this heavy opinionated against anything that is not Glock is may be a good entertainer and a good sales person but not a good trainer.


----------



## GCBHM

Actually he states in the video, and others, that there are a lot of other great guns besides Glock. Nothing wrong with being a Glock man. They are great guns!


----------



## desertman

GCBHM:


> Nothing wrong with being a Glock man


No, I wouldn't consider myself strictly a Glock man. I'd consider myself a "lot of different guns" man. Every type has it's pluses and minuses. I detest plastic triggers and guide rods something that Glock's come standard with so I changed them with aluminum triggers and Wolff stainless steel non captive guide rods. However they do work straight out of the box without changing anything. Because of their simplicity, solid reputation and accuracy they can't be beat for every day carry. I'm also quite fond of Springfield's however they do have more parts/more things to go wrong, but in my opinion are better made than Glocks. Their minuses are the grip safety and loaded chamber indicator. A loaded chamber indicator on one of my guns got stuck as a metal shaving worked it's way between the slot in the slide and the indicator, preventing a round from being chambered. This happened while I was firing the gun. No big deal, no damage done and it was an easy fix. But still? Is there an absolutely perfect gun out there? I don't think so.


----------



## GCBHM

desertman said:


> GCBHM:
> 
> No, I wouldn't consider myself strictly a Glock man. I'd consider myself a "lot of different guns" man. Every type has it's pluses and minuses. I detest plastic triggers and guide rods something that Glock's come standard with so I changed them with aluminum triggers and Wolff stainless steel non captive guide rods. However they do work straight out of the box without changing anything. Because of their simplicity, solid reputation and accuracy they can't be beat for every day carry. I'm also quite fond of Springfield's however they do have more parts/more things to go wrong, but in my opinion are better made than Glocks. Their minuses are the grip safety and loaded chamber indicator. A loaded chamber indicator on one of my guns got stuck as a metal shaving worked it's way between the slot in the slide and the indicator, preventing a round from being chambered. This happened while I was firing the gun. No big deal, no damage done and it was an easy fix. But still? Is there an absolutely perfect gun out there? I don't think so.


I was referring to Yeager.


----------



## Cait43

So how many parts is this going to be? Since it is just one mans opinion I feel one part should suffice......

This actually answers my question:
http://www.handgunforum.net/general...obably-allowed-my-mouth-overrun-my-logic.html


----------



## Shipwreck

I like to form my own opinions, and have enough experience with enough handguns to do that 

I guess I am not a youtube guy. I never bother to look at these "reviews" or opinions of guns. At best, I have used a video a couple of times to show me how to disassemble a particular gun. That's it. And, I like to watch 80s videos  That's about all I have ever done on youtube. The site just really doesn't interest me otherwise.

Past that, I do my own thing. The Beretta 92 is my fav firearms pistol platform, so I already get a lot of grief for that opinion. But I just smile everytime I shoot the gun, and disregard the people as knowing much less about guns than they THINK they do. As for the 1911 - I have two nice ones, and have owned 10 total over the years. Never really had any issues with them...


----------



## Steve M1911A1

*James Yeager Sucks!*
OK, now can I be on youtube too?
I'd like to make a name for myself, just as he does.
Is there anything else that I need to do?
[/snark]


----------



## TAPnRACK

To start Steve...

Make up an impressive resume' based on half truths that would impress the uninformed gun owners of the world... then be very opinionated and act like you've been there and done that in the tactical/operator arena.

Get lots of tattoos and grow a tacticool beard that makes you look operational.... you got the beard thing going for ya already!


----------



## GCBHM

Everybody's a critic.


----------



## PT111Pro

> GCBHM #21
> .....Nothing wrong with being a Glock man. They are great guns!


That's actually your opinion and that is OK as long as U know that this is just a opinion. A opinion under may opinions that is. You like Glock but be aware that there are some out there that don't share your opinion.


----------



## GCBHM

PT111Pro said:


> That's actually your opinion and that is OK as long as U know that this is just a opinion. A opinion under may opinions that is. You like Glock but be aware that there are some out there that don't share your opinion.


Actually, no. That is a fact. An opinion would be that Glocks are better than every gun out there. I don't care if you share the opinion of the fact or not, but Glocks are proven to be great guns, which is what I said. As stated, there are a lot of great guns other than Glock, but that does not change the fact that Glocks are great guns.


----------



## PT111Pro

Ohh OK.


----------



## tony pasley

You just have to understand that I am a majority of one and everyone else is wrong in their thinking. or so he thinks!


----------



## GCBHM

tony pasley said:


> You just have to understand that I am a majority of one and everyone else is wrong in their thinking. or so he thinks!


I just think he's funny.


----------



## paratrooper

TAPnRACK said:


> To start Steve...
> 
> Make up an impressive resume' based on half truths that would impress the uninformed gun owners of the world... then be very opinionated and act like you've been there and done that in the tactical/operator arena.
> 
> Get lots of tattoos and grow a tacticool beard that makes you look operational.... you got the beard thing going for ya already!


Let's not forget the ever-so-trendy bald head. How cool is that.


----------



## TAPnRACK

Absolutely.... gotta be high speed & aerodynamic.


----------



## Bisley

Lamborghinis suck. My 15 year old F-250 will haul twice as much while towing a Lamborghini.


----------



## GCBHM

Lot's of things suck! I think folks missed the point of this post, though. It was something I thought was funny. I know Yeager is pretty much an over the top, walking, cliche caricature himself, but he's funny. At least I think he is b/c of that. My first reaction to him was pretty much the same as about everyone here, but all that aside from all that, if you take the time to listen to what he actually teaches (not this video b/c it was made just to offer his opinion on one type of gun that he was asked to do - apparently probably b/c of his over the top personality) it's pretty sound. 

Again, this was just meant to be funny, not that I agree with his assessment of the 1911, although I do think it is somewhat valid to some degree on certain models. Anyway, I hope you all got as big a laugh as I did when I watched it. Maybe I should have prefaced the post with this first.


----------



## paratrooper

I remember when Glocks first came out. I thought is was the ugliest handgun that I'd ever seen. And, the damned thing rattled when I shook it. 

Fast forward many years later, and I own a Glock 21C. I've become accustomed to polymer guns that look more-or-less, like generic Chinese staple guns. 

Not sure if I'll buy another Glock though, not because of the brand, but rather, I pretty much have all the handguns I want......or need.


----------



## Bisley

Yeah, the guy is right in everything he is saying about Glock vs 1911, in an overall sense.

But, people will always justify the gun they like, if it works for the way they use it. In my case, the 1911 is my favorite gun to shoot at the range because I don't demand more from it than it can deliver. I shoot it a little, and maintain it a lot, so it doesn't malfunction.

But, it isn't my top choice for self defense because a striker fired pistol built like a Glock just works, whether you take care of it or not. It just makes more sense to me, because I buy off-the-shelf guns based on their reputation for reliability, ease of maintenance, and ease of operation. Accuracy is high on my list, too, but nearly all modern guns are more accurate than I can shoot.

I have little doubt that my 1911 would help me defend my life in any circumstance I'm likely to find myself in, but my ugly striker fired guns always work, too, and have been proven by others to still work under terrible conditions, and they hold more ammo and I don't have to bother with a manual safety. Besides that, who really cares if an XD or a Glock gets scuffed up a little, or if you're too lazy to clean it every time you use it? I know it will work, anyway. I might worry a little about a dirty 1911.


----------



## desertman

paratrooper:


> I remember when Glocks first came out. I thought is was the ugliest handgun that I'd ever seen.


My sentiments exactly! Same for any polymer pistol. However they do grow on you and now I kind of do like the looks of them. As far as need goes, life would be no fun if we only buy what we need. More fun to buy because we want. I have a few of what some including myself would consider totally useless guns. In particular a few of those NAA mini .22's. Seriously, what the hell practical use does any one of those have? But they are cool and well made, the only reason why I bought them.

For people that are not gun enthusiasts and just want to buy a gun for personal protection should read all the comments from people who own the different types of handguns. This way they can figure out which gun is for them. Sure, we all have our favorites and biases. But if the vast majority of comments favor a certain type of gun or make over the others that should be their number one choice. Gun publications are not the way to go. It is rare to read anything negative about any make of firearm in them.


----------



## paratrooper

For whatever reason, I don't tend to baby my handguns as much, if they are of a polymer-framed type. 

Don't get me wrong, I don't abuse them, but I just don't feel as uptight if I happen to lay it down somewhere w/o a rag under it. :smt033


----------



## Steve M1911A1

GCBHM said:


> Lot's of things suck! I think folks missed the point of this post, though...I know Yeager is pretty much an over the top, walking, cliche caricature himself, but he's funny...


A statement meant to help someone with less knowledge choose a useful handgun for himself should not need to depend upon the theatricality of the presenter.
Instead, factual presentation, clarity of concepts, and a meaningful summation are the only necessities.

When someone stoops to theatricality, one has to ask, "What is he selling?"
And the answer usually is either: "Not the true facts, certainly," or "Himself, exclusively."


----------



## GCBHM

I don't know that he is stooping to anything. I think he is being himself. I think he's funny. He stated that from his experience, the 1911 (not custom pieces) do not tend to be reliable platforms. He did say that some work the way they are supposed to, and he backs his opinions up with what he has seen over a pretty extensive period of time seeing 15,000 shooters shooting millions of rounds. 

I get that his style is abrasive, and that many disagree with him, which he also admits to. All that aside, I will have to agree on the point that I have yet to talk with a 1911 guy that has not told me that you have to do this or that to the gun before it is acceptable, and I think that is what Yeager is addressing, when he says an out of the box 1911 vs an out of the box Glock.


----------



## pic

Yeager does not sound funny at all. He doesn't even laugh. What is the funny part? I don't get it.

He is representing the law abiding? We really do not need that type of profile, I'm sorry.

It's hard enough without a wannabe Rambo trying to protect our 2nd amendment rights.

If this is someone you would like to represent our interests in preserving the 2nd amendment, ok , that is your right that I respect. 

Ultimately,
I would rather see , a family man , or any man who is in control of his emotions representing mine or our interests, instead of this loose cannon.
:smt1099


----------



## GCBHM

pic said:


> Yeager does not sound funny at all. He doesn't even laugh. What is the funny part? I don't get it.
> 
> He is representing the law abiding? We really do not need that type of profile, I'm sorry.
> 
> It's hard enough without a wannabe Rambo trying to protect our 2nd amendment rights.
> 
> If this is someone you would like to represent our interests in preserving the 2nd amendment, ok , that is your right that I respect.
> 
> Ultimately,
> I would rather see , a family man , or any man who is in control of his emotions representing mine or our interests, instead of this loose cannon.
> :smt1099


His not being funny is your opinion, to which you're certainly entitled. Like I said, I think he's funny. I think a lot of what he says, not just on this subject, has merit. As to his representing anyone or anything, well that is a separate issue. We all post things in here we take interest in to share with others. I'm sure not everyone likes what I like. I don't necessarily like everything that is posted either, but I usually make a choice to ignore those things. It really isn't that big a deal with me. If you don't like him, it's really ok to move on.


----------



## rustygun

I think a better title for his video would be poorly made or maintained 1911's suck. Which can be said about any gun. Just cause you have a hammer in your hand doesn't make you a carpenter either.


----------



## pic

GCBHM said:


> His not being funny is your opinion, to which you're certainly entitled. Like I said, I think he's funny. I think a lot of what he says, not just on this subject, has merit. As to his representing anyone or anything, well that is a separate issue. We all post things in here we take interest in to share with others. I'm sure not everyone likes what I like. I don't necessarily like everything that is posted either, but I usually make a choice to ignore those things. It really isn't that big a deal with me. If you don't like him, it's really ok to move on.


I do find it funny , lol.

That you would pick this guy to slam 1911's

I know your a striker fired fan, me too.

You do not own a 1911, so let's slam or spam them.

But your source is not credible. Find a more credible source if your desire is to slam the 1911 platform


----------



## GCBHM

pic said:


> I do find it funny , lol.
> 
> That you would pick this guy to slam 1911's
> 
> I know your a striker fired fan, me too.
> 
> You do not own a 1911, so let's slam or spam them.
> 
> But your source is not credible. Find a more credible source if your desire is to slam the 1911 platform


I didn't pick him to slam 1911s. I love 1911s! As I've said, I just think he's funny. It really isn't a source of anything other than humor. Again, he states that this is his opinion, and he gives ample justification for why it is his opinion. He knows not everyone agrees with him, which he states, and that's fine. Again, it is not that deep. Sorry it offended you.


----------



## GCBHM

Pic, he states several times that he has instructed over 15,000 students (which really isn't hard to imagine - I've seen far less competent firearms "instructors") who have shot millions of rounds. Now I don't know you, but I do know I have not seen that many people shoot from an instructor's perspective in all my years of shooting. That is the experience I say is hard to argue with. I don't know about how many police jobs he's held or theaters of operations he's been to, but let's just assume he's telling the truth. I have looked on his sight, and his most popular class is sold out for months to come. I doubt he's making all that up just to fool us here.

Now, if you take the time to actually listen to the guy, and watch his other videos on this subject, you'll see that he is really not all that crazy. I mean, he went to the Wilson Combat factory, one of the leaders in producing custom 1911s, and shot a video with one of their higher ranking staff members who actually said Yeager is right. Seems to me if anyone knows what they're talking about when it comes to 1911s, it would be Wilson Combat. Btw, this WC manager has been to Yeager's classes, so perhaps Yeager, although brash and obnoxious, isn't quite the idiot you think he is? Just food for thought.

I know I said it isn't that deep, and it really isn't, but I just thought this was good food for thinking. Peace my friend!


----------



## GCBHM

James Yeager 1911s suck Part 2:


----------



## KeithC.

He pushes the M&P Shield as well, so he's not all Glock.


----------



## KeithC.

This one is a gem.


----------



## GCBHM

KeithC. said:


> He pushes the M&P Shield as well, so he's not all Glock.


You're right, he's not. He even states in the part 1 video there are several great guns other than Glock.


----------



## GCBHM

KeithC. said:


> This one is a gem.


Makes pretty good sense, uh?


----------



## pic

GCBHM said:


> I didn't pick him to slam 1911s. I love 1911s! As I've said, I just think he's funny. It really isn't a source of anything other than humor. Again, he states that this is his opinion, and he gives ample justification for why it is his opinion. He knows not everyone agrees with him, which he states, and that's fine. Again, it is not that deep. Sorry it offended you.


I'm absolutely not offended !

I'm only satisfying your "opening post" comments.

[ Quote ] " 1911s SUCK Part 1

This is bound to get a lot of people hot, but it is hard to argue with this guy's experience."[quote ]


----------



## paratrooper

Until the day I appear on a YouTube video myself, I will be suspicious of anyone else doing so. :smt033


----------



## Goldwing

I have read through this and the 1911 sucks thread and there seems to be a prevailing breeze of BS coming from the Yeager campsite. When someone jacks up their record with accomplishments that were in reality failures, there is cause to question the source and his motivation. GCBHM, you have stated many times that Yeager is funny and I agree. My definition of "funny" and yours are not the same.

By watching him and reading what others who know him say about him, I would say he is on par with Jimmy Swaggert and his ilk. I don't know why you are spending time defending him. Who in the world has legal papers drawn up to sign off on a duel? RUFKM?
GW


----------



## GCBHM

pic said:


> I'm absolutely not offended !
> 
> I'm only satisfying your "opening post" comments.
> 
> [ Quote ] " 1911s SUCK Part 1
> 
> This is bound to get a lot of people hot, but it is hard to argue with this guy's experience."[quote ]


Which I addressed above. When someone has overseen some 15,000 students they have taught to shoot millions of rounds of ammunition has an opinion of what guns seem to work better than others, I think their opinion is more valid than say someone who has not seen that many people shoot that many different guns. That is the experience I spoke to, not his law enforcement experience, nor his theater of operation experience, etc.

I also think the guy is funny. He says a lot of things that strike me as funny, some of which I know he's just being funny, and some I believe he is being intentionally obnoxious. Either way, I think if you can get past his initial presentation (the gruff tone, tatts, etc., in other words, his stereotypical appearance) they guy makes sense. His opinion of the general 1911 platform is more valid than mine simply b/c he has had more experience seeing others that he has taught shoot them. I've never had a problem with any 1911 I've owned or shot, but to be honest, I have not owned/shot very many. I also think there are a lot of people who choose to carry a 1911 really don't have as much experience as they think they do.

There is a difference in carrying a gun vs fighting with a gun. There is a difference in shooting a gun vs training with a gun. You take the average gun toter. He really has no experience with a gun, so he asks around, goes to gun stores, looks on forums like this one, you know the drill. Then he looks at different types of guns, and based on how he is influenced he will go a specific direction. I know from personal experience in talking with different gun owners that a lot of those who pick, buy, shoot, carry a 1911 has done so b/c it is the most "manly" gun out there. They see all the "expert war-fighters" with them on TV and in movies. They hear all the stories about how the 1911 has fought more wars than any other pistol, etc. So they pick a 1911 b/c it is a famous gun and it's a ".45".

They take it to the range, take their time shooting paper targets making sure it never gets a single scratch, never laying it down on anything that isn't soft, and would never carry it in anything other than a premium lined leather holster. They may shoot it every three to six months, but really all they care about is that they have a gun and it's a "1911". That's your average 1911 toter. Sadly, that's also your average gun toter, 1911 or not. But there is a certain mystique to the "1911" owner. They couldn't shoot their way out of a wet paper sack if the got into a real gun fight, but they have a "1911" buddy, b/c shooting twice is stupid. Sort of like a "Harley" owner. They don't just have a bike...it's a "Harley", and when they ride, they put on their little costume with their fu manchu and buddy they "riiiiiiiiiiide". Sure, they look the part, but if they rolled up on a real biker they'd shit their pants.

There are some who have extensive time with this weapon, who have trained with it in various scenarios shooting 1000s upon 1000s of rounds with it. They don't care that it gets worn or a little dinged up b/c it is a tool to them. It's not a trophy to impress would-be shooters, range commandos if you will, who have no idea what it means to actually have to use the thing for what it is intended.

Now there is absolutely nothing wrong with any of this, but this is the guy Yeager is talking about. These are the people clogging up the range lanes with their buddies that go shooting b/c they're bored or have never done it before, which is fine! I just wish there was a different range for these folks b/c those of us who are actually students of the tools want to be able to get on with it without all the extra fanfare or shoe pissers. I don't care what kind of gun anyone shoots, but I do snicker and shake my head at the average "1911" owner. To be honest, I do the same with the average "Glock" owner also. Why? Well for starters, I used to be that guy. Also, it's just funny to watch people in all manner of life's walk. But I've never met a Glock owner who says you have to do half the crap to it that nearly every 1911 owner says you have to do to the 1911 to get it to work just right.

Maybe there is something to what Yeager says after all?


----------



## pic

Did you know Yeager is not even a certified trainer.


----------



## GCBHM

goldwing said:


> I have read through this and the 1911 sucks thread and there seems to be a prevailing breeze of BS coming from the Yeager campsite. When someone jacks up their record with accomplishments that were in reality failures, there is cause to question the source and his motivation. GCBHM, you have stated many times that Yeager is funny and I agree. My definition of "funny" and yours are not the same.
> 
> By watching him and reading what others who know him say about him, I would say he is on par with Jimmy Swaggert and his ilk. I don't know why you are spending time defending him. Who in the world has legal papers drawn up to sign off on a duel? RUFKM?
> GW


See, I think this is very interesting. I mean, how do you know those who talk about him really know him? How do you know they're not someone who has an axe to grind, or saw him and just don't like what he says b/c of the way he looks, etc.? How do we really know is embellished or what is really true? I have said I don't know him from Adam's house cat, but when I take the time to listen to what the guy has to say, it makes sense to me.

Yeah, I had to get past the "phony" facade too, but maybe it isn't all that phony. I don't know, and my guess is you don't either. I also take another shot in the dark that no one else slapping at him via the comfort and convenience of the forum knows either, but again, let me take another shot in the dark here, if one takes the time to actually "listen" to what he says...it might actually make sense.

I think most in here who have detracted have done so based solely on the bias that they do not like his tone, look, demeanor, what have you. I'm not defending him. I don't need to defend him. He does a good enough job of that himself. I just find all the stereotypical reactions from those saying he is the stereotypical "fill in the blank" amazing. My question is why? Why all the haters? Who really cares, but why is it that people are so judgmental of others that don't look, talk, act like them? Gee WHIZ Y'ALL!!!


----------



## GCBHM

pic said:


> Did you know Yeager is not even a certified trainer.


How do you know that? Or do you?


----------



## pic

GCBHM said:


> How do you know that? Or do you?


I've done my research. I know this guy.

What flavor was the kook-Ade, lol. Now it's getting funny,lol.


----------



## GCBHM

One thing I've learned, especially wrt the Internet, is that you take a lot of things with a grain of salt. What's funny to me is that you are far more interested in proving Yeaher to be an imposter than you should be. Makes me wonder why. And why you even care. 

You know, I've heard it said that snuffing out someone else's candle doesn't add one bit of light to your own. Do you feel brighter now?


----------



## pic

I really think you came in with an agenda to snuff out the 1911 platform candle. 

did that make you feel better, or was it just funny?

I think your really angry, I'm going to bed.


----------



## Goldwing

GCBHM said:


> See, I think this is very interesting. I mean, how do you know those who talk about him really know him? How do you know they're not someone who has an axe to grind, or saw him and just don't like what he says b/c of the way he looks, etc.? How do we really know is embellished or what is really true? I have said I don't know him from Adam's house cat, but when I take the time to listen to what the guy has to say, it makes sense to me.
> 
> Yeah, I had to get past the "phony" facade too, but maybe it isn't all that phony. I don't know, and my guess is you don't either. I also take another shot in the dark that no one else slapping at him via the comfort and convenience of the forum knows either, but again, let me take another shot in the dark here, if one takes the time to actually "listen" to what he says...it might actually make sense.
> 
> I think most in here who have detracted have done so based solely on the bias that they do not like his tone, look, demeanor, what have you. I'm not defending him. I don't need to defend him. He does a good enough job of that himself. I just find all the stereotypical reactions from those saying he is the stereotypical "fill in the blank" amazing. My question is why? Why all the haters? Who really cares, but why is it that people are so judgmental of others that don't look, talk, act like them? Gee WHIZ Y'ALL!!!


Could you please explain the release form for a duel?
GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1

pic said:


> Did you know Yeager is not even a certified trainer.


As I previously stated, when someone stoops to theatricality, one has to ask, "What is he selling?"
And the answer usually is: "Himself."


----------



## Lee Hunter

I don't need anyone else to determine what I like or don't like; especially someone that I consider to be an egotistical legend in their own mind.

Due to my own personal experience, I don't like 1911 style pistols. Nor do I like the .45 ACP cartridge. But I don't waste my time defending my position on this matter, because I simply don't have to... Ahhhhh, it's so goooood to be an American citizen. I can pick and choose what I like without being imprisoned, beaten, or killed for it.


----------



## GCBHM

pic said:


> I really think you came in with an agenda to snuff out the 1911 platform candle.
> 
> did that make you feel better, or was it just funny?
> 
> I think your really angry, I'm going to bed.


Well, you're certainly free to think as you wish, but that doesn't make it the truth.


----------



## GCBHM

Steve M1911A1 said:


> As I previously stated, when someone stoops to theatricality, one has to ask, "What is he selling?"
> And the answer usually is: "Himself."


I don't think there is any doubt Yeager is selling himself, just like the majority of those in business. But does that automatically make them frauds?


----------



## KeithC.

GCBHM said:


> Makes pretty good sense, uh?


Best training video I ever saw. With Yeager I just take what I like and leave the rest.


----------



## GCBHM

goldwing said:


> Could you please explain the release form for a duel?
> GW


No. I have no clue as to why it if it is even true. And to be honest, I don't care. Not to be rude, but I just don't find it relevant. At this point, the source of it seems as uncredible as anything.


----------



## GCBHM

KeithC. said:


> Best training video I ever saw. With Yeager I just take what I like and leave the rest.


I think that's he key, Keith. As a student I've awlays observed anything and everything I encounter to determine whether or not it has anything of value for me. I used to automatically discount anything that I didn't like bc I was just young and stupid, but one day I literally learned something of real value from someone I could not stand, and my mindset changed. From then on I knew I could learn something from anyone or anything, it was all up to me.

How we respond to others says more about us than it will ever say about them. Yeah, Yeager is a crude and obnoxious guy on the surface. I thought it was all part of a marketing plan, but now I'm not so sure of that. Either way, what he says in the majority of his videos actually makes sense. He has an opinion some disagree with but at least it is based on his experience. I don't agree with everything he says, but I take the good and ignore the rest.


----------



## Bisley

KeithC. said:


> With Yeager I just take what I like and leave the rest.


Exactly how I feel.

If somebody wants to "cast pearls before swine," I'll oink all the way to the bank, as long as I don't have to drink their kool-aid, too.


----------



## GCBHM

Lee Hunter said:


> I don't need anyone else to determine what I like or don't like; especially someone that I consider to be an egotistical legend in their own mind.
> 
> Due to my own personal experience, I don't like 1911 style pistols. Nor do I like the .45 ACP cartridge. But I don't waste my time defending my position on this matter, because I simply don't have to... Ahhhhh, it's so goooood to be an American citizen. I can pick and choose what I like without being imprisoned, beaten, or killed for it.


Lee, I don't think he's really trying to tell anyone what they should carry. I think he's just trying to accommodate some folks and tell everyone why he doesn't carry a 1911. But again, I really didn't post this video to knock anyone or anything. I thought it was funny. That's really all. I really never thought anyone would actually take it upon themselves to mount a campaign to totally discredit the guy. It's just not that deep for me.

Anyway, you have good points, as usual. Thanks for posting.


----------



## KeithC.

I responded to the 1911 video as if he were a comedian. Ha, ha. Ok. 

He did make some comments 2 years ago that concerned me and he wound up getting his concealed carry permit revoked. The comments concerned me because I did not want any additional attention from the NSA. (Which I would have gotten just by visiting his web site). 

He apologized publicly and I have not heard his current carry status. 

I tune out all the internet chatter since I have no plans to obtain training from him.


----------



## GCBHM

KeithC. said:


> I responded to the 1911 video as if he were a comedian. Ha, ha. Ok.
> 
> He did make some comments 2 years ago that concerned me and he wound up getting his concealed carry permit revoked. The comments concerned me because I did not want any additional attention from the NSA. (Which I would have gotten just by visiting his web site).
> 
> He apologized publicly and I have not heard his current carry status.
> 
> I tune out all the internet chatter since I have no plans to obtain training from him.


I did the same thing in response to the video. I don't plan on taking any of his training mainly b/c I don't have the time nor money, but I think we've all done something really stupid at times in our lives that we'd rather be able to forget. I've seen his videos pop up a lot in searches for things over the years, and I never watched b/c of their titles. But one day I realized that it may not be what it seems, so just out of curiosity (being the student I am) I clicked on a link. It was actually a pretty good video, so I started watching some others.

I found that the gruff demeanor was really something like many of us have, just his standard facade, but when I took the time to actually listen to him, he not only made sense, but he seemed to be genuinely interested in teaching others and concerned about them being able to defend themselves. Now I could be wrong, but I've just done exactly what you said in taking the good and letting the bad (or what I disagree with) go. I've been a pretty good judge of character over the years, and I know I can learn something from anyone, even if I don't like them. It's called exercising choice. If you like it, and it helps, take it. If it doesn't hurt you, but you disagree with it, then just quietly walk away. It's actually pretty simple to do, once you make the determination to be that way. At one time, when I was young and stupid, I wasn't that way. But now that I've gotten a little older and learned from my stupid mistakes, I like to think I'm better as an individual.

Keith, thanks for offering your perspective. I enjoyed and appreciate it. It helps me to know I'm not as big an idiot as some may seem to think. LOL!!


----------



## KeithC.

Thanks for sharing GCBMH. You have more guts than me posting a video like that in this forum. I learned along time ago not to poke the 1911 guys. : )

You aught to see his video on .40 owners. Much more brutal than the 1911 one. Nothing is sacred.


----------



## PT111Pro

Just a moment:
He (Video) and his defenders here don't say a 1911 from a certain manufacturer is bad or not as good as a Glock ruber gun. They say all of the 1911 guns are not as good as Glock.
But what about, Taurus, Smith & Werson, Steyr-Mannlicher, Heckler & Koch, and the others of this rubber guns without any manual safety.
Yes I know, If someone pulls a 1 Millimeter half a trigger, it don't shoot,- right and when I drop the gun it would not shoot. Right? I have a hart time to pull on a half of a trigger when my finger goes into the triggergard. We learned from the media, people shot them in the head and toddlers accidentally their parents and others shopping in a store. But we don't need a safety. Right - otherwise the toddler could not shot - right?

I have no idea how Glock owners handle their guns, but I can tell U guys when I dropped last a gun or parts of it. It was on a Friday in 1973 in the Military, during all unit weapon cleaning. I had my Carbine apart und during cleaning on the Table (it was a little crowded because everyone had to clean the gun) I pushed 2 springs and the trigger with the elbow from the table. The sergeant saw it and I spend this particular weekend beginning Friday at 4:00 p.m. until Monday 8:00 a.m. in the MP prison on the base taking the carbine apart and put it together. Just to learn what to do and what not to do with a gun the sergeant said. 
Believe me it's a hard training but after 2 years of basic weapon training there are a lot of thinks that you don't do with a gun anymore. One is fore example - not to look into the muzzle of a gun, the other is aiming with a gun or a part of it of anyone or anything that you don't want to destroy including during cleaning, and you certainly don't drop a gun anymore. I am absolutely sure about that. After 2 years of that training, gun safety becomes a second nature.

I have a problem if you guys say that a Glock rubber gun with a non secure spring loaded fire pin is better than any ever build 1991 pistol.
I would buy it if someone would say the Glock 21 is better than 1911 gun from that or that manufacturer. But all guns beside Glock regardless of the manufacturer? Are U guys sure?
Is Glockmeister some kind of a God? I missed that out sorry. 

Don't forget the Glock hand firearms are low priced budged guns. Sure there are Taurus and Hi point and others out there that may be 10-15% lower priced. But Glock is a gun for a budged. Period. And that means it is what it is, a cheaper manufactured gun. I'm not saying is bad but it is not high end, that for sure. 

That is like someone is telling me that the Chevy Cobalt LT1 Coup'e is better than any given Sports car ever build. Well the Cobalt Coupe is a good car but better than all the others?
Right? You going to tell me that the Glock is better than any 1911 ever build. 

I myself have and own some rubber guns that are working with a unsecured spring loaded fire pin from S&W, Walther and Taurus but to say Walther, S&W or Taurus is better than any other build gun? Are you guys sure? How much do you get paid from Glock or are you doing your advertising for free


----------



## desertman

KeithC.


> Nothing is sacred.


Incredible isn't it? Everyone has their favorite's. There's really no reason to put others down because of their particular choice of firearm. If you like what you have fine, that's all that really counts. You're not buying it to please others. When I put one of my antique cars in a car show I wouldn't want every car in that show to be the same as mine. Be a pretty boring show I would think. There is also nothing wrong with stating your opinions as to why you like a particular firearm and just leave it at that. Who the hell am I to tell someone what gun they should buy or what caliber? I can only state what works best for me and why. The only firearms I could never recommend to anyone that is new to this game are those that are cheaply made and ones that have had a long standing reputation for problems. There are many forums that discuss these topics so people that are buying their first firearm can get a pretty good education as to what will work best for them. If a majority of opinions complain about any particular make I would stay away from it. Just as when a majority of people have praise for a particular make I would place that one at the top of my list.

Although I favor "Hickok45" firearms video's. I also enjoyed watching "Yeager's" video's. I didn't find anything offensive about them. There are a number of good firearms related video's on the internet you just have to take your pick and not watch the ones you might find offensive.


----------



## PT111Pro

I like your statement desertman.
It will be allways a matter of opinion what caliber and what weapon to carry and to own.

I only wonder with the Glockists. I know a lot that like Walther, Beretta and other brands and bragging about that products. But it is different with the Glock people. They follow this brand like a religion. This time Glock is better than any given and ever build 1911 gun regardless from brand.The believe in the almighty Glock. I'll think they often don't even realize that. 

If you want to start a war in a forum, just start and post you don't like the Glock 17 or any given Glock number. That thing goes on and on for sure over weeks and I have seen people that criticized a Glock product get banned at the end from a forum.

Glock is for many like a God, a religion, much more than the caliber guys, much more. 

That striker fired system is not from Glock, Arthur Savage around 1850 build the first gun like that. Its cheap to build and is a sign for a cheaper low end budget gun.

I like my M&P 9 budged gun. It is also a cheap to build striker fired rubber gun. But saying it is better than any other 1911 brand? Common...


----------



## desertman

PT111Pro:
No doubt about it I do like Glock pistols, it is my preferred every day carry. I've come to this conclusion after carrying and shooting various types of firearms for over 35 years. It works for me period. Doesn't mean it will work for someone else or be everyone's favorite. It doesn't matter to me whether it is or isn't nor should it be to anyone else. There is a wide variety of firearms to choose from. I for one am grateful for that. Do I think Glocks are the greatest thing that ever was? No, absolutely not! There really isn't any perfect gun each has it's pluses and minuses. Only the individual can decide what is best for them and what they can afford to buy or more importantly want.


----------



## GCBHM

PT111Pro said:


> Just a moment:
> He (Video) and his defenders here don't say a 1911 from a certain manufacturer is bad or not as good as a Glock ruber gun. They say all of the 1911 guns are not as good as Glock.
> But what about, Taurus, Smith & Werson, Steyr-Mannlicher, Heckler & Koch, and the others of this rubber guns without any manual safety.
> Yes I know, If someone pulls a 1 Millimeter half a trigger, it don't shoot,- right and when I drop the gun it would not shoot. Right? I have a hart time to pull on a half of a trigger when my finger goes into the triggergard. We learned from the media, people shot them in the head and toddlers accidentally their parents and others shopping in a store. But we don't need a safety. Right - otherwise the toddler could not shot - right?
> 
> I have no idea how Glock owners handle their guns, but I can tell U guys when I dropped last a gun or parts of it. It was on a Friday in 1973 in the Military, during all unit weapon cleaning. I had my Carbine apart und during cleaning on the Table (it was a little crowded because everyone had to clean the gun) I pushed 2 springs and the trigger with the elbow from the table. The sergeant saw it and I spend this particular weekend beginning Friday at 4:00 p.m. until Monday 8:00 a.m. in the MP prison on the base taking the carbine apart and put it together. Just to learn what to do and what not to do with a gun the sergeant said.
> Believe me it's a hard training but after 2 years of basic weapon training there are a lot of thinks that you don't do with a gun anymore. One is fore example - not to look into the muzzle of a gun, the other is aiming with a gun or a part of it of anyone or anything that you don't want to destroy including during cleaning, and you certainly don't drop a gun anymore. I am absolutely sure about that. After 2 years of that training, gun safety becomes a second nature.
> 
> I have a problem if you guys say that a Glock rubber gun with a non secure spring loaded fire pin is better than any ever build 1991 pistol.
> I would buy it if someone would say the Glock 21 is better than 1911 gun from that or that manufacturer. But all guns beside Glock regardless of the manufacturer? Are U guys sure?
> Is Glockmeister some kind of a God? I missed that out sorry.
> 
> Don't forget the Glock hand firearms are low priced budged guns. Sure there are Taurus and Hi point and others out there that may be 10-15% lower priced. But Glock is a gun for a budged. Period. And that means it is what it is, a cheaper manufactured gun. I'm not saying is bad but it is not high end, that for sure.
> 
> That is like someone is telling me that the Chevy Cobalt LT1 Coup'e is better than any given Sports car ever build. Well the Cobalt Coupe is a good car but better than all the others?
> Right? You going to tell me that the Glock is better than any 1911 ever build.
> 
> I myself have and own some rubber guns that are working with a unsecured spring loaded fire pin from S&W, Walther and Taurus but to say Walther, S&W or Taurus is better than any other build gun? Are you guys sure? How much do you get paid from Glock or are you doing your advertising for free


Actually, no, that isn't what they say.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

GCBHM said:


> I don't think there is any doubt Yeager is selling himself, just like the majority of those in business. But does that automatically make them frauds?


"Selling one's self" is less the issue than is the "theatricality" he uses.

To wit:
One can sell one's self by calmly presenting a true and correct resumé, and letting the viewer make his own decision.
Or one can sell one's self by creating a hysterical headline, and then present well-worn but news-light platitudes once the viewer's attention has been gained.

Obviously the latter is fraudulent, if only because of its format.
The information may be real, and even useful, but in the method of presentation lies the fraud.


----------



## SailDesign

Steve M1911A1 said:


> "Selling one's self" is less the issue than is the "theatricality" he uses.
> 
> To wit:
> One can sell one's self by calmly presenting a true and correct resumé, and letting the viewer make his own decision.
> Or one can sell one's self by creating a hysterical headline, and then present well-worn but news-light platitudes once the viewer's attention has been gained.
> 
> Obviously the latter is fraudulent, if only because of its format.
> The information may be real, and even useful, but in the method of presentation lies the fraud.


You mean Fox News really IS fraudulent... 

(Sorry, had to take the cheap shot!)


----------



## Steve M1911A1

_All_ TV "news" is, in some part, fraudulent.
The more "giggle news" there is, the more fraudulent the broadcast.
But even the calmest, straightest, most respected news outlets, including PBS, have an unstated agenda that makes their "news" at least partly fraudulent.

That's why the gods gave us critical thinking.

BTW: I forgot to mention that my statement, "The information may be real, and even useful, but in the method of presentation lies the fraud," applies to politicians, too.


----------



## KeithC.

SailDesign said:


> You mean Fox News really IS fraudulent...
> 
> (Sorry, had to take the cheap shot!)


Sail, have you been watching Fox news again? You know that's not good for your health.


----------



## SailDesign

KeithC. said:


> Sail, have you been watching Fox news again? You know that's not good for your health.


 Nope, just reading Steve's post about something that sounded AWFULLY like them.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

SailDesign said:


> Nope, just reading Steve's post about something that sounded AWFULLY like them.


...And ABC, and CNN, and NBC, and CBS.
Or is it "ABCNNBCBS"?

It's all generic, like "BurgerBellMacBox," and it all tastes the same.


----------



## GCBHM

Steve M1911A1 said:


> "Selling one's self" is less the issue than is the "theatricality" he uses.
> 
> To wit:
> One can sell one's self by calmly presenting a true and correct resumé, and letting the viewer make his own decision.
> Or one can sell one's self by creating a hysterical headline, and then present well-worn but news-light platitudes once the viewer's attention has been gained.
> 
> Obviously the latter is fraudulent, if only because of its format.
> The information may be real, and even useful, but in the method of presentation lies the fraud.


I disagree. I don't think there is anything wrong with being theatrical as long as the information you're putting forth is not intended to deceive or trick anyone. WRT Yeager, I could take him or leave him, but much of what I have heard from him is pretty spot on. On his opinions, well that can be and is often a separate issue anyone can take exception to, as he points out.

Man, this thread really got a lot more attention than I ever imagined, and for the wrong reasons. But I guess one never knows how others will react to things. Oh well...


----------



## SailDesign

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...And ABC, and CNN, and NBC, and CBS.
> Or is it "ABCNNBCBS"?
> 
> It's all generic, like "BurgerBellMacBox," and it all tastes the same.


Yerah - any of the alphabet soup stations is not really to be "trusted" - it's that the Fox/Faux thing is SO much fun.


----------



## Goldwing

SailDesign said:


> Yerah - any of the alphabet soup stations is not really to be "trusted" - it's that the Fox/Faux thing is SO much fun.


Sail, I think you could be our very own Juan Williams. You know him, he's the guy who sits at a table full of conservatives and disagrees with everyone on every subject but was still too conservative for public broadcasting.
GW


----------



## SailDesign

goldwing said:


> Sail, I think you could be our very own Juan Williams. You know him, he's the guy who sits at a table full of conservatives and disagrees with everyone on every subject but was still too conservative for public broadcasting.
> GW


Nope. I agree with you guys on too msny things. I just took a cheap shot at Steve's comments for a joke. And it ballooned. I'll know better (maybe) next time.


----------

